# Antsy Dumbo rat keeps escaping



## Apocolypsemeow (Feb 7, 2012)

So, I have two cages. One is a 1 ft x 2ft glass tank with a metal cage attatchment on the top. This cage is small, but the rats can't escape because it's made of metal and glass. This one is only a temporary cage for when they chew holes through the other one which is home made. The homemade cage is the one I want to use primarily, because it's a three level plastic storage shelf from walmart and it's very roomy for my three rats. We cut holes in each of the levels for rat ladders, and we attatched screen around the whole thing for safe keeping and created a screen door out of three smaller window screens attatched together. That cage has room for a decent sized wheel, and plenty of cardboard boxes and things for them to play on. The problem is that they chew through the screens, and i'm running out of ways to patch the holes, since they just instantly chew through it again. The main problem is Cubone, our dumbo rat. as soon as we put her away, she goes nuts and immediately looks for a way out. we let our three girls run around in the house all the time, so they have no reason to feel cooped up or anything. And I hate having to make them stay in the smaller cage. Does anyone have any suggestions for a different material to make the cage out of? Or perhaps any suggestions for keeping cubone happy so she doesn't want to break out?** i put them in the smaller cage every time i catch them escaping, but that's just a temporary fix and the dumbo rat is only interested in making my piano her home, which is something I don't like. 

**i forgot to mention. We got our two fancy rats at the same time, along with an albino dumbo rat who passed away(rip pinky). We got cubone a few months later to keep the others company, but she's proving to be a challenge to bond with. she breaks out of her cage and hides in my piano/under my kitchen appliances for sometimes days at a time. she's always on edge, and very skiddish. Perhaps that could be one of the problems? But we've always treated her the same as we have our other rats.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Typically rats will try to escape if they don't like their enclosure. Maybe for her it's too shallow, or not tall enough. Can you get a picture of it?

I would suggest building or buying a new cage honestly. You could try using Cage Wire instead, but I would just buy or make a new cage.


----------



## Apocolypsemeow (Feb 7, 2012)

The problem is that I'm going through a tough time financially and I can't afford materials for a new cage. Besides, the other rats love the cage. they even sometimes stay in there after it's open and they're free to roam. I have horrible service right now, so I can't send the picture I took but the cage is about 40.5 inches tall, 18 inches wide, and about a foot deep. for three little ratties, that's plenty of room. there are little pieces of torn paper and fabrics all around, lots of boxes, ladders, a decent sized wheel, lots of places to climb, little blocks for them to chew on. It's like a little rattie paradise, but our dumbo is just really rebellious.


----------



## KsK (Oct 18, 2012)

If cages are not secure, a rat will find a way out. Most homemade cages don't last long, so don't feel bad. What are you looking for in a cage? Maybe someone could point you in the right direction of one you would like to buy.


----------



## Apocolypsemeow (Feb 7, 2012)

found a picture. I need something like this. Affordable and secure.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Actually it is too shallow for rats to live in comfortably. That is probably why she is wanting to escape, not enough room in her opinion. Possible you can get the same one and attach it to the back so that it is deeper?

Also give her more toys and stuff. That cage looks really plan. No where for her to get up high and relax like a hammock. All I see are boxes and shredded paper which yes are nice but rats like to have hammocks.

I would also suggest getting different wire, that does not look secure. Hardware cloth or cage wire will work best.


----------

